# Maße für Dice Pot



## Hardware_Noob (7. Juni 2009)

*Maße für Dice Pot*

Da ich beim HWbot jezt endlich auch mal was erreichen will,will ich mir nen Dice Pot bauen.
Die Dinger sind ja aus Kupfer und was für ne Wandstärke und Durchmesser sollte so ein Pot dann haben,spielt die Größe eine wesentliche rolle?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

HW_Noob


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße für Dice Pot*

Hi,

So sehen Multipots aus, wie ich sie verkaufe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pot ist für DICE und LN2 geeignet. Die Wandstärke ist nicht sooo wichtig. Die Struktur im Boden und die Masse macht am meisten aus. Für DICE sollte die Masse zwischen 750g und 1,25kg liegen.

So sieht der Pot dann aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße für Dice Pot*

Ok vielen Dank für die Zeichnungen,was für eine Struktur wäre denn gut?
Oder was würde ein Pot denn bei dir Kosten?
Würd mal auf ca.80-100€ tippen.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße für Dice Pot*

Die Struktur siehst du ja in der Zeichnung. Einfache Vertiefungen sind schon sehr gut. 

Preise nur per PN


----------



## Hardware_Noob (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße für Dice Pot*

Was sollte denn als restbodenstärke erhalten bleiben?


----------

